# Severed Head Corpsed with Burlap



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
I put this video tutorial together after trying to figure out what to do with the leftover skulls from the bag of bones I used for the "bonedelier" tutorial. 
Let me know your thoughts, I think the possibilities are endless with some of these materials.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Had to laugh at the Yuck Scale reading for this project:jol:

Pretty gruesome transformation.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Such a great job on this!!! Love that stained burlap. gives it that gross look.


----------

